# daft names for things



## Caroline (Jun 8, 2009)

I tend to give things daft names, and to a lesser extent so does the old man. Some of the names are more logical than others and depends who I am talking to.

For instance the vaccuuam cleaner is known as the J. Edgar (HOOVER) if I'm talking to an adult or the Noo Noo if I'm talking to a child or a telly Tubbies fan

At work we use remote controls for lights which in storage areas are on a timer if you don't over ride them with a control. I call mine Frank (the) Zapper

One of my tablets is Gliclizide and hubby calls it lucozde because that is easier to remember and rather ironic since the fizzy drink is used to treat hypos!

So over to everyone else, do any of you have daft names for things too?


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

well one i use is for going for a pee i call it a jeff hurst (burst) lol

other than that its nothing unusual lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

UMmm I need to think about this .....I'll be back


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

if im out with the other half on a night out she gets called my maude lol cant really think why but its just what i call her


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2009)

I used to have a small en-suite shower room in a rented flat that was known as 'Horace'...


----------



## Caroline (Jun 8, 2009)

Thinking about it, father in law was a cockney and we picked up all kinds of rhyming slang and odd words for things from him too, but the list could end up very long.

On my desk at work I have a flower that I won in a raffle. I call it Doris The Daisy.


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

my nephew who is 8 calls his didgy (widgy etc) his moby (as in moby dick) lol


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> well one i use is for going for a pee i call it a jeff hurst (burst) lol
> 
> other than that its nothing unusual lol


 
A term from my time at Oxford, taking a leak was referred to as 'turning the bike around' don't know the origins though.

I used to refer to a bacardi and diet coke as a bacaruda pass on why again.


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> A term from my time at Oxford, taking a leak was referred to as 'turning the bike around' don't know the origins though.
> 
> I used to refer to a bacardi and diet coke as a bacaruda pass on why again.



ive heard of a baracuda before lol

jd and coke round here is known as a willy woofter. i'll let you all decide what for


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ive heard of a baracuda before lol
> 
> jd and coke round here is known as a willy woofter. i'll let you all decide what for


 

No, I think you need to explain to your viewers Mike


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> No, I think you need to explain to your viewers Mike



lol ok if i must. wwwweeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.......................................


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

Thats the other one, the remote at the other halves is the doodah!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Thats the other one, the remote at the other halves is the doodah!



OOOEEERRRR


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Thats the other one, the remote at the other halves is the doodah!



lol well we have loads of ujimajits and thingies and whatsits in our house. they are normally called my tools hehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well we have loads of ujimajits and thingies and whatsits in our house. they are normally called my tools hehehehehe



PMSL @ MY TOOLS LOL


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> PMSL @ MY TOOLS LOL



lol well it is all my power tools!!!!! she has no idea wht they are called even a screwdriver is a ujimajits or whatsit depending on if its a plathead or pozzy driver lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well it is all my power tools!!!!! she has no idea wht they are called even a screwdriver is a ujimajits or whatsit depending on if its a plathead or pozzy driver lol



OH POWER TOOLS EH ? ....


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> OH POWER TOOLS EH ? ....



yes power tools!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> OH POWER TOOLS EH ? ....


 
I don't let anyone near my tools without invitation!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> yes power tools!!!!!!! lol



Ah I see ... I think I have some somewhere


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> I don't let anyone near my tools without invitation!



well sometimes if im out she will go into my tools (now tool shed) and start to mess around trying to find something. she then calls me and says "im in the tools wheres the thingy???" like i bloody know what shes on about!!!!!!! lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah I see ... I think I have some somewhere



*splutters* really???? hehehehehehehehe i bet you do


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> I don't let anyone near my tools without invitation!



Oh really ? ... You are a man ... I find that hard to believe . I thought you 

men were always boasting to eachother about who's got the biggest , best 

and most powerful tools ?


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh really ? ... You are a man ... I find that hard to believe . I thought you
> 
> men were always boasting to eachother about who's got the biggest , best
> 
> and most powerful tools ?



lol not me hehehehehehe


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah I see ... I think I have some somewhere


 
Yeah, look on that 20 year old you've got hidden away


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> *splutters* really???? hehehehehehehehe i bet you do



Well yes , I'm a single independant woman so I like to be prepared for every 

eventuality lol , you never know when you might need one . No special names

for them though , getting back to the topic lol ahem..


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol not me hehehehehehe



Not a boaster then lol?


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh really ? ... You are a man ... I find that hard to believe . I thought you
> 
> men were always boasting to eachother about who's got the biggest , best
> 
> and most powerful tools ?


 
Yep, but I'm not a hire shop!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well yes , I'm a single independant woman so I like to be prepared for every
> 
> eventuality lol , you never know when you might need one . No special names
> 
> for them though , getting back to the topic lol ahem..



hahahahahahaha ok.

well im offski for a bit folks 

laters all


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Yep, but I'm not a hire shop!



lol my workshop does remind of a very well stocked hss


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahaha ok.
> 
> well im offski for a bit folks
> 
> laters all



bye ... * goes to check his tools *


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol my workshop does remind of a very well stocked hss


 
Yep, operative word about mine is MY tired of people knowing I have just about every tool going and expecting me to lend it too them or do the job for them for a bite to eat - all well and good till you call the favour back - they can go and buy the stuff, I did!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ive been racking my brains on this subject to try and think if I do name things

weird names ... I dont think I do . I do have some expressions , words that 

I use quite a lot though ; I say I'm Tapped [ mad , because I am ] Kiff it , 

which is a Northern expression , I picked that up in Manchester [ it means  

dead or die ]  I'm sure Ive got a few more . Anyone got any ??


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

kip can mean 2 thigs round are way. either to sleep (think its more of a universal thing that one) or state of something/someone as in look at the kip of them!!!!

also use maude for a woman (well your significant other) and trabs are trainers


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> kip can mean 2 thigs round are way. either to sleep (think its more of a universal thing that one) or state of something/someone as in look at the kip of them!!!!
> 
> also use maude for a woman (well your significant other) and trabs are trainers



Not KIP , KIFF , Kip means sleep does'nt it ? KIFF means die  , as in the Dogs Kiffed it lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Not KIP , KIFF , Kip means sleep does'nt it ? KIFF means die  , as in the Dogs Kiffed it lol



never heard of kiff. must be a manc thing and they are strange!!!!! same as st helens folk.

kip also means state as in state of something.


----------



## Einstein (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, not sure on the spelling of this... covers many bases when the correct name doesn't come to mind...

oogeemefiddle

And for someone who I should know the name of but can't recall its flunkydunk

Don't ask why!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> never heard of kiff. must be a manc thing and they are strange!!!!! same as st helens folk.
> 
> kip also means state as in state of something.



Yeah to have a kip , or look at the kip of that lol .ha ha yeah I think it is Manc

lol I was living by there at the time


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Ok, not sure on the spelling of this... covers many bases when the correct name doesn't come to mind...
> 
> oogeemefiddle
> 
> ...



huh? HEY WOOOOOOO DAVID !!!! 1000 POSTS !!!! NORTHERNER !!!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah to have a kip , or look at the kip of that lol .ha ha yeah I think it is Manc
> 
> lol I was living by there at the time



lol well they do have some strange sayings in that neck of the woods (think its all the prawn butties they eat and the shite football they watch) lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Ok, not sure on the spelling of this... covers many bases when the correct name doesn't come to mind...
> 
> oogeemefiddle
> 
> ...



CHECK YOU MISTER 1K CLUB!!!!!!!!!!! hehehehehehe congrats mate


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 9, 2009)

We call the Darts at work *Drats*.

In the cartoon series Wacky Races, Dick Dastardly would say Drat and Double Drat!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

brightontez said:


> We call the Darts at work *Drats*.
> 
> In the cartoon series Wacky Races, Dick Dastardly would say Drat and Double Drat!



HA HA HA DONT FORGET MUTLEY LOL GRRRR , MY BROS FAVOURITE LOL


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

lol i used to love wackey racers!!!!!! and also catch the pigeon hehehehehe


----------



## Corrine (Jun 9, 2009)

My car is called Sharon as she is an Escort from Essex....and if I dont know the name of something its either a wotsit or 'that thing....you know....'


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

Corrine said:


> My car is called Sharon as she is an Escort from Essex....and if I dont know the name of something its either a wotsit or 'that thing....you know....'



is your sharon always dropping her knickers (exhaust) then lol


----------



## Corrine (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> is your sharon always dropping her knickers (exhaust) then lol



Nah - she's only done that once lol.  She does seem to nod off on the odd occasion when its damp tho lol!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Nah - she's only done that once lol.  She does seem to nod off on the odd occasion when its damp tho lol!



lol well thats essex girls for you (so i am told as i have never been to essex myself) lol


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 9, 2009)

This thread (like many) has made be snigger cheers peeps.

Oh can't think of any daft names just yet, but on the tools front, I wreckon it's just as manly to have a large selection as powerful tools, and hopefully we will have a shed (or 3! and a garage) when we move this summer, at the moment I have to shuffle things around under the stairs to get the thingymajig out!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> This thread (like many) has made be snigger cheers peeps.
> 
> Oh can't think of any daft names just yet, but on the tools front, I wreckon it's just as manly to have a large selection as powerful tools, and hopefully we will have a shed (or 3! and a garage) when we move this summer, at the moment I have to shuffle things around under the stairs to get the thingymajig out!!



Hey Ive got a Thingymajig under my stairs too , do they come free with all

houses I wonder


----------



## Caroline (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> is your sharon always dropping her knickers (exhaust) then lol



My brothers new wife is Sharon, and my brother in laws ex wife is Sharon!

ALso call my gluco meter the puncture kit


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

Caroline said:


> My brothers new wife is Sharon, and my brother in laws ex wife is Sharon!
> 
> ALso call my gluco meter the puncture kit



my motorbike has got itself the name of billy (after billy whizz) lol


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> my nephew who is 8 calls his didgy (widgy etc) his moby (as in moby dick) lol



hi what about funny words the our children are saying or children relative graham sais roteretor for radiator and gogo for milk [if you wonder is not italian]


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

my son has a whizz not a wee also like to say cows juice.

the little miss say crippies for crisp and hot tatoes for chips.


----------

